# REVIEW: Cardas Golden Reference, Volex, and Blue Jeans Cables



## Welly Wu

*REVIEWER EQUIPMENT:*
 Source Component: ModWright LLC Pioneer Elite DV-59AVi with LC Audio Super Clock X03 with separate Clock Power Supply, Power Supply Upgrade with Black Gates capacitors, rectifiers, and resistors along with NX Tank, Level Two Transport with a coaxial digital RCA output, and 6.1 multi-channel analoge stage output upgrades
 Headphone Amplifier: Ray Samuels Audio Emmeline HR-2 (TI OPA627BP)
 Earphones: Ultimate Ears Ue-10 PRO
 Cables: Balanced Power Technologies L10 (FIM 880 with “Super Shield”), Blue Jeans Cable Component, Composite, and Stereo RCA, Cardas Golden Reference Power, Cardas Golden Reference Interconnect RCA, Volex 17604 power
 Power Conditioner: Balanced Power Technologies BP.Jr. II Ultra Signature Upgrades with cryogenic silver wire, Hubbell outlets, GFCI outlet, three layer dampening, high current filters, isolation cones 

*MUSIC SELECTIONS:*
 Natasha Bedingfield, _Unwritten (CD)_
 Eagles, _Hotel California (24bit/192kHz DVD-Audio)_
 Deutsche Grammophon, Claude Debussy: _Panorama (CD)_
 David Lloyd-Jones, Holst: _The Planets (NAXOS Super Audio CD)_
 Renee Fleming, _Handel (Decca Super Audio CD)_
 Stravinsky and Ravel, _Firebird Suite & Bolero (AIX Records 24bit/96kHz 5.1 channel DVD-Audio)_

_Introduction:_
 The purpose of this review is not only to present my experience of owning both Cardas Golden Reference cables, but to compare them against my Blue Jeans Cable Stereo RCA and Volex 17604 power cables.

*SOUND: CARDAS GOLDEN REFERENCE*
 The Cardas Golden Reference Power and Interconnects are the top of the line products available from George Cardas’ Audio company: http://www.cardas.com. As such, they have an idiosyncratic and paradoxical house sound: creamy rich textures, forgiving warmth to a fault, intimate immediacy, yet ne plus ultra resolution. On a grand scale, tonal balance is cohesive with no distortions. However, overall perspective is aggressive, incisive, yet gentle and lush.

 The foundation of music is the bass and this is especially true with contemporary American rock, popular, rhythm and blues, and hip-hop along with rap genres. Deep bass starts at 16 hertz and upper bass ends at 250 hertz. Listening to both Natasha Bedingfield’s Unwritten (CD) and the Eagles, Hotel California (24bit/192kHz DVD-Audio), here are the positives of the Cardas Golden Reference cables: bass extension is bottomless with clear pitch differentiation. I can hear the individual textures of drumsticks hitting bass and snare drums. Furthermore, deep bass through upper bass cohesion is continuous without distortions. Here also are the negatives: bass attack is tight, but visceral impact is softened. Consequently, bass lacks authority and drive. Moreover, elongated note decay distorts time and phase information with all music genres.

 “If the midrange isn’t right, nothing else matters” wrote J. Gordon Holt of Stereophile. The most sensitive frequency spectra within human hearing begins from the lower midrange at 250 hertz through the upper midrange ending at 2,000kHz. I listened to David Lloyd-Jones conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra on Holst: The Planets (NAXOS Super Audio CD), Stravinsky and Ravel, Firebird Suite & Bolero (AIX Records 24bit/96kHz 5.1 channel DVD-Audio), and Karajan, Michelangeli, Britten, Abbado, and Rostropovich each conducting Claude Debussy: Panorama (Deutsche Grammophon CD). The Cardas midrange is creme de la creme: warm creamy rich textures indulge the senses while ne plus ultra resolution retains accuracy in instrumental harmonics, timbre, and imaging precision.

 2,000kHz to 20,000kHz define the lower to top octave trebles. Classical and opera comprise at least sixty percent of my digital music collection and consume ninety-five percent of my listening time. Recordings of this sacred music tend to preserve treble information with fewer compromises than other music genres. So, let us have at it: the trebles are sheer romanticism. Renee Fleming cultivates her soprano voice with rare opulence, impeccable diction, and emotional resonance. With the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment and Harry Bicket as principal conductor (Decca Super Audio CD), her Handel is regal. These cables flatter her with smooth liquidity, romantic warmth, and unlimited treble extension that free her top octaves to soar ethereally.

 On one hand, the Cardas Golden Reference reproduce an extremely focused and delineated sound stage in terms of width and depth. Image specificity, layering, and instrumental bloom sound supreme. On the other hand, height is rather short. Micro and macro dynamic shading have an inextricable relationship. With ne plus ultra resolution, crucial micro dynamic details such as harmonics, note decay, sudden shifts in intensity, ambience, spatial dimensions, timbre, and presence appear with incisive clarity. With an unconstrained Macro dynamic range, sudden shifts from pianissimo (ppp) to fortissimo (fff) sound explosive, yet oh so smooth. Transient responses quickly gauge how accurately your reference system can reproduce signal changes. Dynamics are unfettered, yet there that hint of a pronounced drawl as heard with deep American South patois. And I reckon that ain’t a bad thing t’all. Regardless of the quality of the recording, the resolution is ne plus ultra without sibilance or fatigue.

*COMPARISONS: Blue Jeans Cable and Volex*
 I own twelve foot long Blue Jeans Cable Component, Composite, and Stereo RCA wires. I also own two six foot long Volex 17604 power cords. Please visit both http://www.bluejeanscable.com and http://www.volexpowercords.com for detailed specifications.

 Wire should sound accurate, neutral, and transparent without colorations. Furthermore, it should preserve tonal balance by not distorting overall perspective. Replaying the same selection of music for the same duration of time, both the Blue Jeans Cable Stereo RCA and Volex 17604 come close to those ideals. Tonal balance is cohesive: there is no specific frequency spectra jutting out of line. Overall perspective has palpable presence: music sounds neither fatiguing or laid back while at the same time the Cardas sounds aggressive, incisive, yet gentle and lush in the same regard. The BJC reproduce coherent bass attack, impact, and extension. Furthermore, these wires reproduce note decay with just the right timing as bass impact retains a springy pounce instead of sounding flaccid like the Cardas GR. Midrange is indeed accurate, neutral, and transparent through the BJC and they stand in stark contrast to the Cardas’ luxurious creamy richness. On the BJC, treble extension is accurate in terms of reproducing clarity, detail, and space sans romanticism. Sound stage width and depth are of the same size in proportion with both cables, but the BJC reproduce sound stage height noticeably taller while to the contrary the Cardas cables compresses it. While both micro and macro dynamic shading are neither sibilant or fatiguing, the BJC are limited to low rather than ne plus ultra resolution of the Cardas. The Volex 17604 shielded wires are UL and CSA certified for safety unlike the Cardas Golden Reference Power, yet both are effective in eliminating noise floor that results in total background silence.

 Honestly, what is the real magnitude of differences between the Cardas Golden Reference, Blue Jeans Cables, and Volex 17604 cables (other than prices)? Is the cost to (perceived) sonic differences ratio justified? Hear me out. Multiple A-B-A-B-A-B sighted listening test results lead me to conclude that there are sonic nuances between the Cardas Golden Reference and Blue Jeans Cable along with Volex 17604 cables, but the magnitude is tiny. If I signed up to take a controlled scientific double blind A-B-X listening test comparing these three cable manufacturers products, then I honestly admit that I will fail. However, there is one undeniable difference among the cables: prices. Both Blue Jeans Cable and Volex offer high quality products that source no-nonsense materials and utilize solid construction techniques for a bargain price of less than $50 USD including shipping fees plus an unconditional 30 day money back guarantee. Cardas Audio sells their top of the line Golden Reference Power and Interconnect cables for $1,356 USD including the cost of authorized dealer profits plus local state sales taxes and shipping fees. Bottom line: the Cardas Golden Reference cables cost exactly 27.12 times more than the Volex and Blue Jeans Cables for the same one meter length. The cost to (perceived) benefit ratio is piss poor.

*CONCLUSIONS:*
 In my humble opinion, the differences in sound between Cardas Audio and Blue Jeans Cables are minor, but the cost to (perceived) benefits ratio is piss poor. Furthermore, I will honestly admit that I will fail controlled scientific double blind A-B-X comparison tests. I highly recommend Volex and Blue Jeans Cables even for ultra high end audio and video reference systems.

*CARDAS GOLDEN REFERENCE POWER AND INTERCONNECTS*
*STRENGTHS:*
 Luxuriously creamy rich textures in the midrange
 Forgiving warmth that will compliment almost all high fidelity components
 Intimate immediacy
 Ne plus ultra resolution
 Bottomless bass extension, pitch differentiation, and cohesive continuity
 Accurate reproduction of harmonics and timbre
 Limitless treble extension and romanticism
 Accurate and precise imaging within a panoramic two dimensional sound stage
 Since , one of the oldest and most revered American high end audio brand names
 Products maintain good resale value in the used marketplace

*WEAKNESSES:*
 Soft bass impact
 Elongated note decay
 Cost to (perceived) benefits ratio is piss poor
 0.5 meter Cardas Golden Reference Interconnect costs $672 USD
 1 meter Cardas Golden Reference Interconnects cost $917 USD
 1 meter Cardas Golden Reference Power costs $439 USD

*VOLEX AND BLUE JEANS CABLES*
*STRENGTHS:*
 Accurate, neutral, and transparent without colorations
 Sound stage height appears noticeably taller
 Micro and macro dynamic shading unchanged
 free objective articles open to the public explaining cable design theory grounded in proven scientific principles written in plain English
 verifiable scientific measurements for all their product claims available upon request for free
 wide selection of quality materials sourced from AVLink, Belden, Canare, Calrad, Mitsubishi EKSA POF, Neutrik, and their own brand
 Belden Certified Assembler ensures outstanding construction quality
 bargain basement prices with an unconditional 30 day full refund guarantee
 UL and CSA certified for safety
 No noise floor: total background silence
 Products maintain good resale value in the used marketplace
 12’ Component Video costs $61.75 USD plus $9.50 USD for shipping fees
 12’ Composite Video costs $17.25 USD plus $5.75 USD shipping fees
 12’ Stereo RCA costs $36.50 USD plus $5.75 USD shipping fees
 6’ Volex 17604 power cords each cost $5.53 USD plus shipping fees

*WEAKNESSES:*
 Resolution is of lower fidelity especially through the midrange
 Not a prestigious brand name in high end audio


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

What does Ne mean?

 Biggie.


----------



## Thaddy

Don't you think the prices of the Blue Jeans and Volex cables would be a pro?


----------



## Welly Wu

Ne plus ultra means http://www.bartleby.com/61/26/N0062600.html . When I was writing the peer edit review, a few of the people had the same question about the word "Ne." I figured out that when I cut and paste from OpenOffice Writer in Red Hat Fedora CORE 5 SELinux to Head-Fi.Org, some of the formatting changed and I had to add the PHP codes to change the text. So, I think that answers that question. As for the prices, I have a very systematic method of writing especially high fidelity reviews. I have read your points and I concur. So, I will change my review. That's my honest explanation.


----------



## Thaddy

I just think that if you're favorably comparing the Blue Jeans to the top-o-line Cardas cables, that the price is most certainly a pro. However, it's a minor issue and it's yours to change if you wish, so I'll stop
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Otherwise, I'm glad to see the overlooked budget cables getting some good publicity. I'd love to see you toss in the Signal Cables into the mix, they are my favorite budget offering, so I'm a little biased


----------



## Ferbose

Low-price gears make the most compromises and therefore sonic differences of several low-price gears should be most evident. This simple reasoning is self-evident. If you compare two stock cheap headphones of PCDPs with a KSC-75, the differences should be easy to tell. That suggests there is a lot of sonic improvement to be made with better headphones. 

 When I take three cheapo cables of any kind and compare them, I can at best hear some nuances. Like what Welly has said, if I am put through strict D*T tests (I know, can't discuss it here), I think I would fail. Now there are those who claim "night and day" differences will miraculously emerge when the cable is hi-end (hi-price) enough. Fine, I tried a few times and still only heard nuances. And all those fancy systems I have heard with fancy cables, I never felt fancy cables are good enough to cover up the weaknesses of the speakers, headphones, or amplifers, or even the source. 

 I applaud Welly's effort to review top cables from reputable hi-end cable companies and reputable real-world cable companies. It reaffirms my believe that cables only cause tiny, tiny differences, and the exotic stuff does not get you any further than reasonably good stuff. Oh shoot, I forgot that sound engineers already figured this out decades ago, and only use reasonable stuff such as Mogami and Belden wires and Neutrik connectors and let reputable folks do custom assembly and wiring. When a million dollars is spent on a studio, surely one can put in a few exotic cables in the critical places if it matters that much--why not? (Sure, some audiophile recordings pride themselves with the use of exotic cables and specify in the liner notes--if it pleases the consumer, why not?). 

 Why didn't I go for the professional grade cables in the first place? Because I read too many consumer audio magazines. Did I forget to mention that great amplifiers of the 60's come with these weak screw speaker terminals that accept weak-ass zip cord bared ends? And that was the golden age of stereo. 

 Enough said, in the end people will just do what Simon and Garfunkel has prescribed: "All lies and jest, still a man hears what he wants to hear and disregards the rest."


----------



## Welly Wu

I have revised my review to reflect the low and affordable prices for the Blue Jeans Cable and Volex power cord as strengths instead of weaknesses.

 All in all, I am glad that I wrote what I heard and believe. I made some terribly expensive mistakes, but you are learning from them. I won't go so far as to say that all high end audio cables are snakeoil and a complete rip-off, however I will say that you should be wary of a greater danger: the professional audio reviewers and their lies. If you research the history of high end audio, then you will discover that it was the professional audio reviewer who "pump primed" the market by changing the common opinion that wire doesn't make any sound differences. Then, wire companies became high end cable manufacturers. Prices jumped, but gradually. Then, they got more expensive. Today, they are so expensive that they are out of line if you take a look at the history of the invention of high end audio and the US economy with regard to average wealth that accounts for inflation during time.

 This is important research information. It clearly demonstrates that professional audio reviewers were and still are the leaders who created and continue to perpetuate the notion that without high end cables, your audio system sucks. In my humble opinion, this is patently false. The science does not support their outlandish claims in their creative non-fiction writings. Yet, the market has accepted it and continues to support it. Demand is still keen and prices reflect it.

 I did not want to get into this discussion, but my growing research leads me to this general conclusion. Add to this the element of male ego and you have a potent cocktail for lies, deception, and legal robbery.

 Don't make the same mistakes into believing audio reviewers at faith. Don't make the same mistake of believing that high end cables are the only way to unlock the sound performance of your audio system no matter if it is humble or well, and I don't want to sound egotistical, as ultra high end as mine. It really does not make that much of a difference except in terms of prices.


----------



## Clarity

Thanks Welly I really enjoyed your review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its been almost 2 months now and I am still enjoying the BJCs along with the Volex 17604. Probably one of the best purchases I've made without breaking the bank. I like to spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## Sleestack

There was a time when I had Cardas Golden Reference running in all of my systems. After some extensive testing with Cobalt cables, I realized that if there is an audible difference, I can't hear it. I continue to use CGR XLRs on my SDS-XLR b/c they color match well, but as far as sonic differences go, I just don't hear them. I'm happy to spend hundreds of thousands on gear that makes an audible difference to me, but cables are one area where I buy based on construction, appearance and basic technical specifications.


----------



## philodox

Nice review Welly Wu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen Blue Jeans cables linked in some threads, but never checked them out. I went over there [to their website] and had a look around. I must say, I like what I see. They seem to have a good no nonsense attitude as well.

 That said, you didn't exactly _save_ me money as it looks like I will be spending around $200 USD on their stuff after shipping. But man, am I ever getting a lot of stuff for my two bills!!! Quote:


 1x 1 foot Belden 1694A Digital Audio Cable [RCA/RCA, Red]
 1x 3 foot BJC Optical Digital Audio Cable
 1x 3 foot pair Belden 1505F Stereo Audio Cables [Black]
 2x 3 foot Belden 1800F Balanced Audio Cable [XLR Male/XLR Female]
 2x 10 foot Belden 1800F Balanced Audio Cable [XLR Female/XLR Female] ***Lavry to K340 extension***
 1x 20 feet of BJC "Ten White" Speaker Cable, Unterminated ***Rewire my Polk Audio speakers***
 3x Spade Lugs, Gold-plated, pair 
 

Does anyone know of a good place to buy Volex cords in Canada?

 Thanks,

 Jay


----------



## Welly Wu

THE least expensive place to buy Volex 17604 power cords worldwide is from Carlton-Bates at http://www.carlton-bates.com . HOWEVER, you must buy a minimum of 5 cords or else they will charge you a very high fee and shipping fees on top of that. Otherwise it is a terrific value as the cords cost less than $5.52 USD each. Here you go: http://www.carlton-bates.com/cb/invs...=Volex%2017604 .

 It is a bargain. My Cardas Golden Reference Power cord, just one, cost me dearly: $439 USD.


----------



## philodox

Awesome, assuming shipping isn't crazy I'll buy 10 or so... might as well have nice power cables on my computer and monitor.


----------



## lan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Awesome, assuming shipping isn't crazy I'll buy 10 or so... might as well have nice power cables on my computer and monitor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes this is a good idea. I had about 30 of these things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't really have any left over though.


----------



## markl

Quote:


 All in all, I am glad that I wrote what I heard and believe. I made some terribly expensive mistakes, but you are learning from them. I won't go so far as to say that all high end audio cables are snakeoil and a complete rip-off, however I will say that you should be wary of a greater danger: the professional audio reviewers and their lies. If you research the history of high end audio, then you will discover that it was the professional audio reviewer who "pump primed" the market by changing the common opinion that wire doesn't make any sound differences. Then, wire companies became high end cable manufacturers. Prices jumped, but gradually. Then, they got more expensive. Today, they are so expensive that they are out of line if you take a look at the history of the invention of high end audio and the US economy with regard to average wealth that accounts for inflation during time. 
 

 With all due respect to you Welly (and I know you're a good guy, you did me a very nice favor once that I've not forgotten), to come close to (despite your disclaimer) drawing such sweeping conclusions about the performance of *most* audio cables based on such a (IMO) *small* sample size is a bit of a slippery slope, IMHO.

 I've been through well over 30 pairs of ICs at all price points, up to 16 power cords (21 if you include all the Virtual Dynamics models), and IMO, I would say *in general* (very very roughly), there actually is a noticeable correlation between price and performance, though I would agree it's not as strong and clear-cut as with other audio components (amps, speakers, etc.). Power cords are also, I agree, especially tricky and picky about which component they like. But frustratingly, a cord that sounds so-so on one piece of gear in your signal chain, can sound quite good on another. This makes it VERY hard to generalize about any one power cord's performance, which, as I've noted in my lengthy power cord reviews, can make them of somewhat dubious value. In the end you can report what you heard in your system, but that's no guarantee the next guy will experience the exact same thing in theirs.

 I like that Volex cable, it does absolutely nothing particularly wrong, in the sense of being absolutely inoffensive, it has a nice tone, too. There are many more expensive cords I've tried that harm the signal in one way or another, despite whatever good they may do, so I guess that's no small thing. But with the Volex, IMHO, you eschew many of the potential *gains* that a good, synergistic power cord can make in your system.

 If I had a budget system and wanted a cheap cord to remove any obstacles imposed by a stock cord, I could accept the Volex, though I'd prefer a Jellyfish. But, if I had an upper mid-fi or a high-end system, I'd want something better, and yes, that costs a little more...

 The most expensive ICs I've ever had in my system were $1200, as was the most expensive power cord (though I didn't pay those street prices). So, I can't comment on, and honestly don't think I'd ever be especially interested in any of the hyper-expensive esoteric cables out there (though I concede to the average dude $1200 IS esoteric). I would much rather plug that money back into places where the difference will be more apparent.


----------



## fierce_freak

Does anyone know if Blue Jeans will make a mini to mini?


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fierce_freak* 
_Does anyone know if Blue Jeans will make a mini to mini?_

 

Yes. Just shoot them an email.


----------



## Akathriel

"I have a real hard time believing that it comes that close to equalling the Cardas in sound." Todd no amount of testing is going to convince you if you already have a bias hehe.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Welly Wu* 
_On one hand, the Cardas Golden Reference reproduce an extremely focused and delineated sound stage in terms of width and depth. Image specificity, layering, and instrumental bloom sound supreme. On the other hand, height is rather short. Micro and macro dynamic shading have an inextricable relationship. With ne plus ultra resolution, crucial micro dynamic details such as harmonics, note decay, sudden shifts in intensity, ambience, spatial dimensions, timbre, and presence appear with incisive clarity. With an unconstrained Macro dynamic range, sudden shifts from pianissimo (ppp) to fortissimo (fff) sound explosive, yet oh so smooth. Transient responses quickly gauge how accurately your reference system can reproduce signal changes. Dynamics are unfettered, yet there that hint of a pronounced drawl as heard with deep American South patois. And I reckon that ain’t a bad thing t’all. Regardless of the quality of the recording, the resolution is ne plus ultra without sibilance or fatigue._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Welly Wu* 
_Multiple A-B-A-B-A-B sighted listening test results lead me to conclude that there are sonic nuances between the Cardas Golden Reference and Blue Jeans Cable along with Volex 17604 cables, but the magnitude is tiny. If I signed up to take a controlled scientific double blind A-B-X listening test comparing these three cable manufacturers products, then I honestly admit that I will fail._

 

I'm confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The gist is that there isn't enough of a difference between these (or any?) cables to tell which is which blind:wire basically is wire. But on the other hand a wire can have a laundry list of distinctive attributes. 

 I'm not finding fault with your effort Welly as I think cable spotting is a tough task and a mine field to speak of publicly. 

 I've recently dropped wire way down on my list of priorities. This happened mostly by an accident of the reality check type as I searched for an upgrade for my speakers and the sheer amount of value for the dollar that could be had, had some cables look utterly, totally absurd in comparison. Looking back I try to imagine, for my own amusement, a nightmare scenario of having spent $4K on cables and cords instead of the three way floorstanders that are presently thrilling me and seem like an utterly, absurd bargain. Buyer's remorse NOT! 

 That said, a dealer near me wants me to borrow one pair each of interconnect and speaker cable of Nordost Baldur, Heimdall, Frey (and maybe Tyr?). I'm going to agree and despite my having lowered the value of connections, I'll keep an open mind as well as I can.

 Thanks Welly


----------



## digihead

I ordered a Blue Jeans 1m RCA cable yesterday to compare to some of the other cables I have (Golden Ref, Neutral Ref, Chimera Labs, Grover UR7, Bogdan). I'm no expert, and I am going in with an open mind. I'm likely going to also pick up either a Signal Cable Silver Resolution and/or an AudioPath 8 strand silver RCA as well. I'll report back, however it will take a while to do an actual comparison.


----------



## Agogic

I got fantastic experience with Ridge Street Audio Poiema!!!.
 I thought I'm settled with Cardas Golden Reference cables forever,
 but now it seems I have to sell them. 
 Tons of details, clarity and almost perfect bass and dynamics
 with Poiema!!! And It's not just subtle differencies to Cardas,
 you can hear it like day and night...
 A bit precautions for those with bright systems.
 They are born for headphone listening, because of extreme soundstage and depth.IMO
 I had also Nordost SPM Reference and think there is no reason to spend on cables more than 1000$.


----------



## Welly Wu

I am keeping all of my audio gear including my Cardas Golden References.


----------



## Thaddy

Why is that Welly Wu? If you're happy with the Blue Jeans and Volex combination then why don't you sell off the Cardas gear to give you some cash towards your CD player?


----------



## Welly Wu

I still want to keep my Cardas Golden Reference cables because I buy and hold my high fidelity components like my equities. I can afford my Ayre Acoustics CX-7 Evolution CD player without having to sell any existing components. I do not plan on purchasing any more high fidelity components this year.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Todd R* 
_Does your Mom know you're playing on the computer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In other words, If I don't like them I might still have a use for them.
 TR_

 

Or better return them, not all cable manufacturers let you do that, specially at this price point...no questions asked, i returned a S_video to them because I had no use for it, and the refund was next day after receiving the cable in my account, OUTLAW for example IIRC, does not let you return cables, and they are more expensive...just to mention one...

 Now for the other posters, just because someone had tested hundreds of cables, that does not make that reviewer, or poster, more trusty than anybody else, nor his/her opinion more valid, and written in stone, at least not to me. That is just his/her experience, and his/her opinion, that does not constitute a universal truth, in any way...One of the strengths of this review, and one of the things that it shows up, is just that, he states that is silly to follow those reviewers, nor all what you read about one particular topic. It is more practical and better to try to evaluate for yourself. Another point is that the hearing has to be also up to the task, don't forget that, some of us are old fellows with some deficiencies due to the age, that will hit us, regardless of how good or bad our gear will be...and we are more prone to not hear differences, specially if they are of this magnitude...so small.....BTW I'm not that old neither, and my hearing is very good, tested, and a little educated, by force here!!!!

 BTW this review is just between this two manufactures, there is no further generalization IMO, nothing wrong on that, we have seen here many times reviews and comparisons among two or multiple manufacturers/items, you are entitled to your own conclusions after, and if you may want to generalize or not, depending on your experience...


----------



## JaGWiRE

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is it fair to say that for cables, BJC is pretty much at the bottom end when it goes to prices. They use boots though, and I don't think top of the end rca connectors. For double or a bit more you can get something like bullet plugs, but these seem to be the best option if you are on a tight budget.

 I have no experience with them though.


----------



## Sovkiller

I personally do not believe that a cable will be responsible for such dramatic changes ToddR mentioned, those are indeed huge changes and differences, and given the bias he previously showed before getting them...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ....honestly I would like to try one day the Cardas, if someone lend them to me to hear those by myself, but for now I'm pretty satisfied with the sound I got from the BJC, it is true also that I have a very small room to test them in details and my system is pretty humble, so maybe that is why there is no need to go any further...

 IMO a good cable just take the info from point A to point B and degrade it the less possible, lost of info happen during the process, specially changes in freq spectrum, but sorry I do not believe that the soundstage is a matter of the cables used, IMO soundstage is due more to the placement of speakers, mikes during recording, more than of the cables or equipment used...it is a 3D (or 2D better) distribution of the sound...how can a cable could change that, another question to answer (and prove) in that voodooish field of audio....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I may be totally wrong, I would like to try them though one day, but before it is good to state that I'm coming from the complete opposite side of bias as Todd was coming...


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_I personally do not believe that a cable will be responsible for such dramatic changes Todd mentioned, those are indeed huge changes and differences, and given the bias he previously showed before getting them...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ....honestly I would like to try one day the Cardas, if someone lend them to me to hear those by myself, but for now I'm pretty satisfied with the sound I got from the BJC, it is true also that I have a very small room to test them in details and my system is pretty humble, so maybe that is why there is no need to go any further...

 IMO a good cable just take the info from point A to point B and degrade it the less possible, lost of info happen during the process, specially changes in freq spectrum, but sorry I do not believe that the soundstage is a matter of the cables used, IMO soundstage is due more to the placement of speakers, mikes during recording, more than of the cables or equipment used...it is a 3D (or 2D better) distribution of the sound...how can a cable could change that, another question to answer (and prove) in that voodooish field of audio....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I may be totally wrong, I would like to try them though one day, but before it is good to state that I'm coming from the complete opposite side of bias as Todd was coming..._

 

Two years in the making the results will hopefully put an end to it once and for all =) http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=72890


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* 
_Two years in the making the results will hopefully put an end to it once and for all =) http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=72890_

 

Yep but no results yet !!!!


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_I personally do not believe that a cable will be responsible for such dramatic changes Todd mentioned..._

 

Well dramatic a is relative term isn't it? It was a large difference however with the proper music. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_honestly I would like to try one day the Cardas, if someone lend them to me to hear those by myself, but for now I'm pretty satisfied with the sound I got from the BJC,_

 

I got a pair I'd be willing to loan you when you're ready. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_IMO a good cable just take the info from point A to point B and degrade it the less possible, lost of info happen during the process, specially changes in freq spectrum, but sorry I do not believe that the soundstage is a matter of the cables used, IMO soundstage is due more to the placement of speakers, mikes during recording, more than of the cables or equipment used...it is a 3D (or 2D better) distribution of the sound...how can a cable could change that, another question to answer (and prove) in that voodooish field of audio....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The first part of your statement is true, cables can only loose information. Better cables just loose less of it on the way. 
 However, for the most part a _perceived _ change in the frequency spectrum is usually from a loss elsewhere. I.E. a warm full sounding cable usually is missing information in the highs which would have balanced the sound back to neutral had they been there. 

 As far as the comments about soundstage, what you said does matter but only during the recording of the music, and during initial set up of your stereo. 

 If those low level acoustical cues that were captured on the recording are lost during playback, then the illusion of soundstage size, image placement, etc will be ruined. 
 Since the only variable in this test was the cable, it's obvious that was the BJC was culprit. 

 BTW, remember my Son took this test with no prior knowledge of what I was testing and his impressions confirmed mine. 
 TR


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Todd R* 
_Well dramatic a is relative term isn't it? It was a large difference however with the proper music. 



 I got a pair I'd be willing to loan you when you're ready. 



 The first part of your statement is true, cables can only loose information. Better cables just loose less of it on the way. 
 However, for the most part a perceived  change in the frequency spectrum is usually from a loss elsewhere. I.E. a warm full sounding cable usually is missing information in the highs which would have balanced the sound back to neutral had they been there. 

 As far as the comments about soundstage, what you said does matter but only during the recording of the music, and during initial set up of your stereo. 

 If those low level acoustical cues that were captured on the recording are lost during playback, then the illusion of soundstage size, image placement, etc will be ruined. 
 Since the only variable in this test was the cable, it's obvious that was the BJC was culprit. 

 BTW, remember my Son took this test with no prior knowledge of what I was testing and his impressions confirmed mine. 
 TR_

 


 Yo have my mailing address, and you still owe me that Prehead for evaluation (with no hum)....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....I never get it to a full listening test, and I'm interested, I use the Cross-1 myself regularly, and I would like to see how it sounds integrated in the amp...

 If you want to send them to me, I really appreciated you gesture, and it is OK, but for sure I will not buy them, I will not spend $600.00 in cables, while my source is still under that price.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 That makes no sense at all to me, OK? But at least I could have an referecne point to talk about with you later on, right?.....


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_Yo have my mailing address, and you still owe me that Prehead for evaluation (with no hum)....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....I never get it to a full listening test, and I'm interested, I use the Cross-1 myself regularly, and I would like to see how it sounds integrated in the amp..._

 






 You've got me confused with someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Maybe the other Todd from TTVJ? I know nothing about a Pre-head. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_If you want to send them to me, I really appreciated you gesture, and it is OK, but for sure I will not buy them, I will not spend $600.00 in cables, while my source is still under that price.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 That makes no sense at all to me, OK? But at least I could have an referecne point to talk about with you later on, right?.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well sure, using the Golden Reference with your source might be overkill. 
 Maybe a loaner of something like a Quadlink or Microtwin would be more appropriate?
 TR


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Todd R* 
_





 You've got me confused with someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Maybe the other Todd from TTVJ? I know nothing about a Pre-head. 



 Well sure, using the Golden Reference with your source might be overkill. 
 Maybe a loaner of something like a Quadlink or Microtwin would be more appropriate?
 TR_

 

And it is not you, OMG, Todd from TTVJ of course? Well if not I screwed it pretty big...LOL...

 Nope, don't play little chicken now, if you are going to loan me something, loan me the big guys....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Nah, that was a joke, but you can trust me here, regarding my honestly, at least, is not very good that I blew my own horn, but if after having the RP1000 here home for more than two weeks, and sending it back to Italy (and yes I did, I cried for another two weeks after, but I'm a man and I have to grow up and face that loss....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......) if you need more evidence of my honesty...I do not know what to tell you man...


----------



## Snake

I, also, would like to thank Welly for the writeup of his (honest) opinions. What it also shows is that reading reviews from the professional reviewers is _still_ an art - that is, you must "learn" your favorite reviewer's bias and learn what shade of cyan will offset the Rose-colored glasses many of them wear.

 Cables might make a difference...but a small one compared to the majors of your systems: source, amplification, transducer. It's gilding the lily, and sometimes that lily can be mighty small, at that.

 Although I am all for a company making a product that they can sell and make a profit on, $1200+ for a power cable is, well...rather obscene, especially considering the inequities of life on other parts of planet Earth.


----------



## philodox

I was talking to a tube amp designer earlier today and he let me in on a couple tidbits of knowledge that I personally would trust as he really impressed me...

 1. If cable swaps make a huge difference it is due to poor design of either the source or destination component. [something to do with output and input impedance]

 2. If tube rolling makes a huge difference on your amp it is due to poor design. [plate resistance not high enough]

 So there is another wrinkle in the whole cable debate. If you don't hear a difference it might just mean you have really good gear.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_If cable swaps make a huge difference it is due to poor design of either the source or destination component. 

 So there is another wrinkle in the whole cable debate. If you don't hear a difference it might just mean you have really good gear._

 

Things with big rugged power supplies don't get affected much from power cords, from what I've been told. Massive choke regulated things are supposed to be immune to cords and conditioners.

 As for the "huge difference" to be heard, that's the goofy part. One guy's huge difference is another's slight difference. I think it's gender as most girlfriends and wives aren't nearly as impressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some writers get carried away. All our written descriptions are an extention of ourselves and become an ego thing maybe. Or is it that they have to describe something and how do you describe a sound? Welly likes "sound akin to a mug of Starbucks Italian Roast coffee: warm, full-bodied, dark, and boldly rich with hints of sweetness." That could be good or it could be terrible, it depends on if you like coffee. Welly is only following in the example of other audio writers and I don't blame him. 

 The problem is language and filling a void. The differences between two cables are usually very subtle but can be significant to the listener be he grounded or imaginitive. How to describe something that is minor but important without it reading like something major that anyone could hear?

 I don't think I'm that good at describing cables, something I do once in a while and am doing now with the Nordost's Norse line. In the past I've tried to keep it simple (stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), confining the description to imaging, transparency, etc. I think cables can be pretty simple and there's basically just a sliding scale of transparency. Is one cable more transparent than another being mostly what it's about. I could be oversimplifying it and wrong. I try not to 'fill the void'. I know I've run into quarrels in the past over what I read as 'magic cables', ones which make your bad CDs sound good but are completely hands off of your good sounding CDs. I don't understand how the cable knows the difference between one CD and another. Or how a cable puts voices forward but not other instruments. How does a cable know which instrument is playing?

 Yup, you can't believe everything you read.


----------



## JaGWiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_I was talking to a tube amp designer earlier today and he let me in on a couple tidbits of knowledge that I personally would trust as he really impressed me...

 1. If cable swaps make a huge difference it is due to poor design of either the source or destination component. [something to do with output and input impedance]

 2. If tube rolling makes a huge difference on your amp it is due to poor design. [plate resistance not high enough]

 So there is another wrinkle in the whole cable debate. If you don't hear a difference it might just mean you have really good gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 I still think that if your going to spend $500 on an cable, why not spend that on a power conditioner / better amp / better headphones? LOL, if everything is top of the line then maybe it makes some sense, but otherwise going too far overboard seems inlogical.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaGWiRE* 
_I still think that if your going to spend $500 on an cable, why not spend that on a power conditioner / better amp / better headphones? LOL, if everything is top of the line then maybe it makes some sense, but otherwise going too far overboard seems inlogical._

 

Because some people have the money


----------



## markl

Quote:


 Things with big rugged power supplies don't get affected much from power cords, from what I've been told. Massive choke regulated things are supposed to be immune to cords and conditioners. 
 

 Quote:


 1. If cable swaps make a huge difference it is due to poor design of either the source or destination component. [something to do with output and input impedance] 
 

Well, FWIW, I disagree somewhat with this assessment, FWIW. IMO (as a layman who's done nothing but listen to numerous cords on numerous pieces of gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), of what value is an expensive aftermarket cord on any component with a cheap, crummy power supply? No matter how clean the power you feed that cheap component, it all still runs smack into the crappy, noisy, and feeble power supply of that low-budget piece of kit. It generates its own noise without regard to how clean the power is that you feed it.

 As I've posted before, I feel that these fancy power cords and power conditioning units are only of any use if the power supplies in your components are already of above-average or better quality and can operate at a level that is able to take advantage of a cleaner supply of juice. They operate cleany and clearly, and if you feed them clean power, then you get to hear them at their full potential. I look at adding aftermarket power cords (which I believe "condition" the electrical supply before its reaches your component) as merely reducing the *harm* caused by inferior stock cords. 

 YMMV.


----------



## philodox

Why did you quote me markl? I was talking interconnects, not power cords. Sorry if that was not clear.


----------



## Alwayswantmore

Welly, thanks for the review. I see a number of familiar members here, so I hope you don't mind me asking a *somewhat* related question...

 I'm in the market for a cable for my subwoofer. My budget is limited to about $100 - $150. What speaker cables should I consider for good low end? 

 My specs:
 - 8 foot cable (wired like a set of stereo speakers)
 - bare wire to 2ch amp (binding posts) connectors
 - Very low current draw (sub is powered and only samples signal)
 - Main speakers: K1000s 
 - Fully balanced system, including speaker outs

 Lacking further reseach, I assume that I want something fast, dynamic and neutral. Again only an assumption: My guess is that silver coated copper with a litz brade may be a favorable alternative. In fact I'm leaning toward a custom built Enigma cable that incorporates this construction. I was also interested in Blue Jeans, but have not done the research yet???

 Any input is greatly appreciated!

 BTW: Even though this cable runs off a 2ch amp, the current draw is very low, so I assume that a comparison to ICs or headphone cables is appropriate.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


 Why did you quote me markl? I was talking interconnects, not power cords. Sorry if that was not clear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

And why did you quote me mark? I was talking about massively high quality PS like in a 500watt Musical Fidelity amp. Or reading (rather than experiencing) someone like John Curl of Parasound making smilar comment.

 I know I really was not clear enough.


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_I was talking to a tube amp designer earlier today and he let me in on a couple tidbits of knowledge that I personally would trust as he really impressed me...

 1. If cable swaps make a huge difference it is due to poor design of either the source or destination component. [something to do with output and input impedance]

 2. If tube rolling makes a huge difference on your amp it is due to poor design. [plate resistance not high enough]

 So there is another wrinkle in the whole cable debate. If you don't hear a difference it might just mean you have really good gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My experience on these 2 issues has been the exact opposite. My last source was a musichall cd25 and it sucked, and it cable swaps didn't make much of a difference. Also I could detect no difference between cables when using a pcdp. As for #2, its the amount of feedback in the amp thats going to determine how much sound the tubes impart on the amp. My amp orginally had feedback, then later no feedback and the difference was significant to my ears.

 Biggie.


----------



## philodox

I think you misunderstand. I am not saying that if cable swaps make a large impact the component will sound bad. Just that it indicates poor choices with the input or output impedance of the component.

 And as for tubes... I think part of what he was getting at is that feedback is a bad thing. But it also had something to do with the plate restistance... or voltage... or something.


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_I think you misunderstand. I am not saying that if cable swaps make a large impact the component will sound bad. Just that it indicates poor choices with the input or output impedance of the component.

 And as for tubes... I think part of what he was getting at is that feedback is a bad thing. But it also had something to do with the plate restistance... or voltage... or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I didn't even read what was in the square brackets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Biggie.


----------



## device manager

*Welly Wu*, thank you for an honest review. I have never been one that buys into the hype that goes along with expensive boutique cables. I'm not saying that they don't make a difference, but the price to performance ratio is almost non-existant. I prefer to spend my money on a well constructed cable, and it looks like the Volex 17604 is one of the best, if not the best, bang for the buck power cables currently on the market.


----------



## Spareribs

I don't mind paying extra for a cable. If it's a little on the expensive side and the sound is just slighty better but it looks really cool in design, I'll buy it. I mean women will spend $500 on a dress that they wear once for a party and throw it away. So an extra 2 hundred dollars for a nice looking cable that has a slight improvement will be fine. If it's like $500, then no.

 If I were more wealthy, then yes. What's an extra $1000? I'll just cut down on my Dom Perignon champagne consumption for a little bit.


----------



## mattigol

Thanks for the nice review, Welly Wu. Puts things in perspective. When certain magazines or heavy posters hype ultra-expensive components or tweaks with hyperbolic rhetoric, it's not easy for moderate spenders like myself to withstand the urge to try these things out themselves, often to be disappointed.

 I always set my limit at around 100 US$ per meter IC, anything over 150 gives me ulcers. I liked Mogami for many years, bought used. 

 Head-fi gave me some options I didn't know before (including Blue Jeans), that can compete with some of the most expensive cables out there. The discussions here are much more comprehensive and helpful to form an idea about a product, than magazine reviews could ever be.


----------



## TheGoldenSun

Damn, I never seen an ass like that: YouTube - A RedBone wit a Whole Lotta Ass


----------

